# Anybody Else seeing Old unpaid Cancellations Popping Up?



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

I see an adjustment for a cancellation from a month ago that, apparantly, should have been paid but wasn't. This is a first. Makes me wonder if they are doing close audits on cancellations and correcting oversights.
Maybe somebody out there is listening.
________________________________________________________
November 8, 2014 $4.00
v
06:40PM 5.00 (1.00) 4.00


Trip Adjustment: There was a delay in processing the cancellation fee for this trip. Sorry for the inconvenience.; There was a delay in processing the cancellation fee for this trip. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I see an adjustment for a cancellation from a month ago that, apparantly, should have been paid but wasn't. This is a first. Makes me wonder if they are doing close audits on cancellations and correcting oversights.
> Maybe somebody out there is listening.
> ________________________________________________________
> November 8, 2014 $4.00
> ...


It may be an audit. I got one last week and it was for a cancel back in the first week of November. It was for one that I had opened a ticket with Uber, and their original response was "each client is allowed 1 free cancel bla bla bilbity bla..."


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

I've never submitted a ticket on a cancellation...that I can recall.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

On 12/10/2014, got this email from Uber

_Hi ,

Due to a technical issue, we were unable to process at least one of your cancellation fees for trips between November 4th-26th. Once the problem was identified, our engineers reviewed each of your cancelled trips to determine which trips needed to be paid to you.

All unpaid cancellation fees will be processed and distributed *this week.*
Please review the payment statement you were sent on Monday to see the individual cancelled trips that have been adjusted. If you have any questions after r eviewing your payment statement, please respond to this email.

We apologize for any inconvenience. As always, we will continue to work on preventing these issues from happening in the first place. We will make sure you receive your fares if anything ever goes wrong.

Uber on,
Uber Operations Team _


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Suspicious


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I see an adjustment for a cancellation from a month ago that, apparantly, should have been paid but wasn't. This is a first. Makes me wonder if they are doing close audits on cancellations and correcting oversights.
> Maybe somebody out there is listening.
> ________________________________________________________
> November 8, 2014 $4.00
> ...


Or maybe somebody out there is suing. Or maybe somebody out there is investigating. Any faith I've had in this company is quickly diminishing.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

This weekend I noticed I got paid on 2 no show cancels whereas I haven't gotten anything for cancels the previous 3 weeks. 

Lawsuits probably catching up to them.


----------



## Markopolo (Sep 23, 2014)

I also got 2 late adjustments last week!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Here comes justice.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Yes, on my last 2 invoices I have received old cancellation fees from past weeks.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Gemgirlla said:


> Yes, on my last 2 invoices I have received old cancellation fees from past weeks.


Lucky you. I have at least five cancellations every week. (I only work Friday and Saturday nights bar patrol.) In the five months I've been doing this, I've never seen a single cancellation fee. Not one. Even after sometimes 10-12 emails back and forth with Uber CSR explaining that on certain trips I even drove several miles, adding wear and tear on my vehicle + gas expense, etc., or waited the required five minutes OR MORE only to have the rider no show or cancel upon arrival.

Every. Single. Time.

I've been told that either it was the rider's first cancellation (which I believe Uber should eat as principal), or that the cancellation didn't meet the requirements in order to get a $5 cancellation fee. In many of these cases, the rider's rating was less than stellar, so I'm positive it wasn't their first cancellation to begin with.

I've posted about it before. If you consider the wasted gas and extra wear and tear on your vehicle, this could add up to thousands of dollars per year in lost profit to independent contractors, but there's the potential that Uber is pocketing hundreds of millions of dollars over this. It is a big deal.

Plus, now I'm reading even more comments about the possibility that Uber IS actually charging the fee to many riders, but not passing it on to the driver. Wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, this is really very interesting. Since this thread, I went back and looked at my trip log. I went back through the last three months and every single cancellation on my invoice is GONE. The only cancellations that show up are the ones were I, the driver, cancelled. In other words, it says "driver_canceled."

Very, very interesting.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Lucky you. I have at least five cancellations every week. (I only work Friday and Saturday nights bar patrol.) In the five months I've been doing this, I've never seen a single cancellation fee. Not one. Even after sometimes 10-12 emails back and forth with Uber CSR explaining that on certain trips I even drove several miles, adding wear and tear on my vehicle + gas expense, etc., or waited the required five minutes OR MORE only to have the rider no show or cancel upon arrival.
> 
> Every. Single. Time.
> 
> ...


Ditto - Same here. I had enough at one point and sent a pretty aggressive email to support. I suddenly got paid for a couple. I could count on one hand the ones I've been paid for overall.

Uber is horrible in everything they do. I always add that the local support is very quick to reply, but I think they probably have their orders, so that's the way it is. Same old story 'It was their first cancelation.'

It's such a dilemma, I want to believe that they'll eventually start to realize they have to change the way they're doing business, but everything I have seen tells me different.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm just getting these random bonuses late. I'm happy to be getting any money, but it truly speaks volumes about this company that even when we are getting "extra" money or corrections, it makes us trust them even less.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 2942
> 
> 
> I'm just getting these random bonuses late. I'm happy to be getting any money, but it truly speaks volumes about this company that even when we are getting "extra" money or corrections, it makes us trust them even less.


The funny thing is, Uber just started charging for the use of their phone here this week. And suddenly, I receive TWO rider referrals. I kid you not, I've passed out hundreds of cards around hotels, car dealerships, bars, etc., since September and I've never received a single rider referral bonus. I sent a note to CSR complaining that I missed several pings while trying out the BYOD due to the app not working correctly, and felt I shouldn't be charged for the use of their phone because I had been waiting to see if the BYOD was going to work well. Well, it didn't and I decided to keep Uber's phone. Now, suddenly, I receive two rider referrals! Isn't that just totally coinkydinky?!?!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> I even drove several miles, adding wear and tear on my vehicle + gas expense, etc., or waited the required five minutes OR MORE only to have the rider no show or cancel upon arrival.


I had one nasty cancellation. I drive 8 miles away from a busy, presurging area, into the darkness (boondocks) that is Ponte Vedra. Waited 10 minutes. Texted politely. Called. No ****ing answer.

I sat right there with the trip still active and emailed Uber. Got the same response: first-time cancellation.

I really wanted to barge into the bar where he likely was and scream, "Who the **** is -----?!" (Of course, I wouldn't do that.)

Later, I thought about it, and if I have a similar situation, I'm going to text: "[name], your driver is waiting. The courtesy of a reply is requested." I believe this subtly, politely lets you know you're being a total dick by ignoring texts/calls.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 2942
> 
> 
> I'm just getting these random bonuses late. I'm happy to be getting any money, but it truly speaks volumes about this company that even when we are getting "extra" money or corrections, it makes us trust them even less.


What the heck is a "double first time rider" bonus? Did a first time rider uninstall the app after their first ride and request again? ;-)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> What the heck is a "double first time rider" bonus? Did a first time rider uninstall the app after their first ride and request again? ;-)


I have no earthly idea!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I had one nasty cancellation. I drive 8 miles away from a busy, presurging area, into the darkness (boondocks) that is Ponte Vedra. Waited 10 minutes. Texted politely. Called. No ****ing answer.
> 
> I sat right there with the trip still active and emailed Uber. Got the same response: first-time cancellation.
> 
> ...


The trip still active?!?!? Now, THAT'S hilarious and I think this is proof that Uber just hits the automatic canned reply button and doesn't even look or care.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

It's like they just make shit up, or find a way to get your pay to a certain level per hour so that you can't claim you get underpaid or something. Or, who knows, maybe they have unannounced bonuses/incentives that they dish out at will.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> The trip still active?!?!? Now, THAT'S hilarious and I think this is proof that Uber just hits the automatic canned reply button and doesn't even look or care.


Well I guess the trip wasn't active (obviously, I didn't start trip), but I hadn't yet cancelled the ride. I really needed to be sure the ****er had no intention of showing up.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I had one nasty cancellation. I drive 8 miles away from a busy, presurging area, into the darkness (boondocks) that is Ponte Vedra. Waited 10 minutes. Texted politely. Called. No ****ing answer.
> 
> I sat right there with the trip still active and emailed Uber. Got the same response: first-time cancellation.
> 
> ...


Pre-surging, eh? Sounds... well, sexual.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Pre-surging, eh? Sounds... well, sexual.


 Yep. ****s you every time, too.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

lol


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 2942
> 
> it makes us trust them even less.


So true - I just got a text about taking a survey for my plans on New Year's Eve. I haven't even looked at it - they want my opinion, they can pay for it! I immediately thought, 'They're phishing to see what's the absolute cap they should offer on any guarantees or surges.' Normally, if it was another employer I would probably just went and done the survey, not thinking much about it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> double first time rider


Maybe it means he weighs 320 pounds.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 2942
> 
> 
> I'm just getting these random bonuses late. I'm happy to be getting any money, but it truly speaks volumes about this company that even when we are getting "extra" money or corrections, it makes us trust them even less.


Yours look just like mine exactly!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Maybe it means he weighs 320 pounds.


I have had 2 of those! 1 was more than 400, I'm sure.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 2942
> 
> 
> I'm just getting these random bonuses late. I'm happy to be getting any money, but it truly speaks volumes about this company that even when we are getting "extra" money or corrections, it makes us trust them even less.


If they paid me for all the cancellations, I'd have to wait on the next round of funding, or Uber would be bankrupt.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> If they paid me for all the cancellations, I'd have to wait on the next round of funding, or Uber would be bankrupt.


No funding sources needed. The cancellations are supposed to be charged to the rider each and every time. Maybe if Uber actually DID start charging cancellations to rider's, they'd get the gist and not do it so often. As it stands now, riders clearly know they won't be charged for cancellations.

Case in point, all the Uber cars in the bar district got pinged shortly before bar closing time and I received one a bit after the initial rush. I took it, but was about 5 minutes away from the district. As I pulled up, the rider was getting into another car. I know this because I yelled her name and she looked at me. She got in and they quickly drove off. About 15 seconds after I hit "arrive," she cancelled AND sent me a text saying "Oops! I did not mean for that to go through!"

I felt like responding with something like "Yeah, I'm not stupid. I just saw you get into that black Tahoe."


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> Ok, this is really very interesting. Since this thread, I went back and looked at my trip log. I went back through the last three months and every single cancellation on my invoice is GONE. The only cancellations that show up are the ones were I, the driver, cancelled. In other words, it says "driver_canceled."
> 
> Very, very interesting.


Same here - after reading your post I just checked mine. Every canceled ride has disappeared except the ones showing 'driver_canceled.' Time for me to take action. What pisses me off even worse is - they're not even trying to pay me for a couple past due ones to throw me off the trail.

Easily, hands-down, without a doubt, the sleaziest, most deceitful, thieving, lying-est company I've ever had contact with, or even known of since I've been alive. Maybe they've succeeded in their eyes?


newsboy559 said:


> No funding sources needed. The cancellations are supposed to be charged to the rider each and every time. Maybe if Uber actually DID start charging cancellations to rider's, they'd get the gist and not do it so often. As it stands now, riders clearly know they won't be charged for cancellations.
> 
> Case in point, all the Uber cars in the bar district got pinged shortly before bar closing time and I received one a bit after the initial rush. I took it, but was about 5 minutes away from the district. As I pulled up, the rider was getting into another car. I know this because I yelled her name and she looked at me. She got in and they quickly drove off. About 15 seconds after I hit "arrive," she cancelled AND sent me a text saying "Oops! I did not mean for that to go through!"
> 
> I felt like responding with something like "Yeah, I'm not stupid. I just saw you get into that black Tahoe."


Drivers are dirt to Uber, as well as many, definitely not all, but many riders. Those are the inconsiderate assholes that go through life with blinders on. They're focused on one thing, and one thing only - ME, ME, ME, ME, ME!!

I get so many appreciative, considerate, even well-tipping people, that I really don't like bad-mouthing riders, but there's so many jerks, I can't help not talking about them. Alcohol often complicates matters. Some people need to grow up, and avoid alcohol.

This whole thing is one big cluster-****.


----------

